# Hot Chocolate Helps Memory



## Jillaroo (Aug 7, 2013)

_Pleased to say that Hot chocolate helps your memory, so i will force myself to drink at least one or two a day_

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/food/hot-chocolate-keeps-brain-healthy/story-fneuz92c-1226693223284


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh, _hot_ chocolate. I don't bother with that.  Ordinary chewin' chocolate isn't doing me much good in the memory department, while shopping for survival rations last week I forgot to buy it!! 


 It was a long few days when the cache ran out,  but I've replenished the stash now, and how!  My fave was on special... yeeeeehaaaaa!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2013)

Mmmm, those two shown in the picture look yummy! If I drank two of those daily as recommended, I'd be HUGE...I'd never lose the ten pounds I put on last winter!   I do like a nice cup of hot chocolate on a cold winter evening, or when we're on a fall camping trip.


----------

